# abs codes leads to auto trans being immobilized?



## GLI_jetta (Jan 3, 2006)

whats up guys.. had a few questions related to this platform. I picked up a b5 passat v6 30v for cheap. The guy said as the car warmed up the trans slipped to the point it didnt move anymore. Leave it sit and cool down and it repeats itself. I scanned the car with vag com and here are the full list of codes.. 

now what I found interesting was, as I tried to move the car it drove fine (cold) but the left rear caliper was locked up. I tried rocking it back and forth a bit and the "ABS fault" came on the dash and the car beeped, at this point the trans wouldn't move in any gear. I shut the car off to try and get the caliper freed up. I had to jump the car to get it started again and it was fine, until it tripped the abs fault code again and wouldn't move. My question is, are the abs speed sensors that are tripping causing the transmission to slip and not move? im not familiar with these transmissions or how they are related when other faults trip. any insight is appreciated.. thanks 

Chad 

VCDS Version: Release 11.11.4 (x64) 
Data version: 20120807 

Monday,21,January,2013,17:27:27:29751 

Chassis Type: 3B - VW Passat B5 
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 35 36 37 46 47 55 56 57 58 75 76 77 


Mileage: 352640km/219120miles 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine Labels: 078-907-551-ATQ.lbl 
Part No: 3B0 907 551 AN 
Component: 2.8L V6/5V G 0003 
Coding: 07551 
Shop #: WSC 00028 
VCID: 6FE645A32DE93B60C8F 

5 Faults Found: 
18032 - MIL Request Signal Active (Check TCM for errors too!) 
P1624 - 35-10 - - Intermittent 
16946 - System Voltage 
P0562 - 35-10 - Too Low - Intermittent 
18010 - Power Supply Terminal 30 
P1602 - 35-10 - Voltage too Low - Intermittent 
16684 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 35-00 - 
16687 - Cylinder 3 
P0303 - 35-00 - Misfire Detected 
Readiness: 0010 0001 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 01V-927-156.lbl 
Part No: 8D0 927 156 AS 
Component: AG5 01V 2.8l5V USA 3132 
Coding: 00104 
Shop #: WSC 00028 
VCID: 7EF868E77A8342E8539 

1 Fault Found: 
17114 - Gear Ratio Monitoring 
P0730 - 35-00 - Incorrect Gear Ratio 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 8E0-614-111-ASR.lbl 
Part No: 8E0 614 111 AH 
Component: ABS/ASR 5.3 FRONT D10 
Coding: 00031 
Shop #: WSC 00028 
VCID: 64CC3A8FF42F8838A5D 

3 Faults Found: 
00285 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor; Front Right (G45) 
35-00 - - 
00283 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor; Front Left (G47) 
35-00 - - 
00285 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor; Front Right (G45) 
30-00 - Open or Short to Plus 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3Bx-907-044.lbl 
Part No: 3B1 907 044 D 
Component: CLIMATRONIC D2.1 
Coding: 05000 
Shop #: WSC 00028 
VCID: 22407C97AEBBC608171 

5 Faults Found: 
01206 - Signal for Duration of Ignition Off Time 
35-00 - - 
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent 
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
06-10 - Signal too High - Intermittent 
00792 - A/C Pressure Switch (F129) 
35-10 - - - Intermittent 
00281 - Vehicle Speed Sensor (G68) 
35-10 - - - Intermittent 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl 
Part No: 6Q0 909 605 B 
Component: 03 AIRBAG VW5 0003 
Coding: 12339 
Shop #: WSC 00028 
VCID: 3668B0C712334AA8CB9 

1 Fault Found: 
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3B0-920-xx2-17.lbl 
Part No: 3B0 920 920 B 
Component: B5-KOMBIINSTR. VDO V23 
Coding: 07265 
Shop #: WSC 00028 
VCID: 1D3A4F6B97C5F9F02A3 

2 Faults Found: 
00779 - Outside Air Temp Sensor (G17) 
30-10 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent 
00779 - Outside Air Temp Sensor (G17) 
29-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl 
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0001 
Coding: 00005 
Shop #: WSC 00028 
VCID: F0E4C6DFB0D7A498515 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: 3B1-959-760.lbl 
Part No: 3B1 959 760 A 
Component: Sitzverstellung FS 0003 
VCID: 2B5E91B3D9710740A47 

8 Faults Found: 
01008 - Note; Emergency OFF Switch is Active! 
35-10 - - - Intermittent 
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
06-10 - Signal too High - Intermittent 
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent 
01328 - Convenience System Data Bus 
35-10 - - - Intermittent 
01329 - Convenience System Data Bus in Emergency Mode 
35-10 - - - Intermittent 
01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent 
01331 - Door Control Module; Driver Side (J386) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent 
01332 - Door Control Module; Passenger Side (J387) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1J0-959-799.lbl 
Part No: 1J0 959 799 AJ 
Component: 6Y Zentral-SG Komf. 0001 
Coding: 04098 
Shop #: WSC 00028 
VCID: 86088007A2539A289B9 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1J0959801H 
Component: 6Y Tõrsteuerger. FS0002F 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1J0959802J 
Component: 6Y Tõrsteuerger. BF0002r 

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 1J4959811D 
Component: 6Y Tõrsteuerger. HL0002r 

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 1J4959812D 
Component: 6Y Tõrsteuerger. HR0002r 

21 Faults Found: 
00953 - Interior Light Time limit 
25-10 - Unknown Switch Condition - Intermittent 
01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393) 
53-10 - Supply Voltage Too Low - Intermittent 
01329 - Convenience System Data Bus in Emergency Mode 
35-10 - - - Intermittent 
01335 - Drivers Seat/Mirror Position Control Module (J543) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent 
01334 - Door Control Module; Rear Right (J389) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent 
01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent 
01332 - Door Control Module; Passenger Side (J387) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent 
01331 - Door Control Module; Driver Side (J386) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent 
01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393) 
52-10 - Supply Voltage Too High - Intermittent 
01331 - Door Control Module; Driver Side (J386) 
53-10 - Supply Voltage Too Low - Intermittent 
01331 - Door Control Module; Driver Side (J386) 
52-10 - Supply Voltage Too High - Intermittent 
00943 - Heated Exterior Mirror; Driver Side (Z4) 
35-00 - - 
01358 - Internal Central Locking Switch; Driver Side (E150) 
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent 
00913 - Window Regulator Switch; Front Right Driver (E81) 
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent 
01332 - Door Control Module; Passenger Side (J387) 
53-10 - Supply Voltage Too Low - Intermittent 
01332 - Door Control Module; Passenger Side (J387) 
52-10 - Supply Voltage Too High - Intermittent 
01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388) 
53-10 - Supply Voltage Too Low - Intermittent 
01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388) 
 52-10 - Supply Voltage Too High - Intermittent 
00934 - Electric Window Motor; Rear Left (V26) 
62-00 - No or Incorrect Adjustment 
01334 - Door Control Module; Rear Right (J389) 
53-10 - Supply Voltage Too Low - Intermittent 
01334 - Door Control Module; Rear Right (J389) 
52-10 - Supply Voltage Too High - Intermittent 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1J0-035-18x-56.lbl 
Part No: 1J0 035 180 B 
Component: Radio DE2 0003 
Coding: 04041 
Shop #: WSC 00028 
VCID: 1E3848679AC3E2E8339 

2 Faults Found: 
00856 - Radio Antenna 
36-00 - Open Circuit 
65535 - Internal Control Module Memory Error 
00-10 - - - Intermittent 

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

